# Running plumbing through precast concrete beams



## wannabdeveloper (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it legal to run plumbing (waste lines) through concrete beams? 1st level parking (columns/beams) with hollowcore slabs on all floors. Plumbing is from units above.

PS, HOW CAN I ATTACH A RENDERING?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

wannabdeveloper said:


> Is it legal to run plumbing (waste lines) through concrete beams? 1st level parking (columns/beams) with hollowcore slabs on all floors. Plumbing is from units above.
> 
> PS, HOW CAN I ATTACH A RENDERING?


This is an international forum, so much depends on where you are.


----------



## ali6500 (Apr 30, 2014)

This running is not legal because it is very dangerous.


----------

